# mysql connections doubts?



## klabacita (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi people.

  We have outsource a app for our company, the app is a .NET, clients like u already see are Winboxes, the databases is mysql 5.1.x i386 running on FreeBSD 7.0-pX

  The machine is a old Duron 1.6Ghz 2GB run 2 IDE(100Mhz) disk for a raid-1 with geom.

  This week we start the last step(production), the systems is running good, we still have not seen any big problem, now the system have been use by 6 clients and mysql told me that we have been using 208 of the 256 connections we have.

  By default freebsd setup less than 200(max_connections), I have increase this to 256 them, more clients more connections we have to deal with.

  Reading about this, each connection use some amount of mem(kb), if we multiply this by the #of connections we will receive 
the amount of mem we will use.

  We will have about 25 clients connected went the system be on full capacity.

  I can change this value, my doubt is:

  If I increase my box to 1000 connections, I have to increase other value for mysql or freebsd?

  The future told me that latter I will need to purchase other new server for this, but right now I have to deal with this box.

   Thanks all for your time :e


----------

